# Eurotunnel Open Return



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Do the Eurotunnel still do an open return?

We plan to spend 60-90 days away and do not want to be tied to when we come back.

Any ideas apart from 2 x singles?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you tried booking a return and then changing the return date while away, but before the date home.make sure you have the right contact number though.

cabby


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Cabby has it right, we used to travel frequently with both bikes and our caravan outfit, we would always book what we thought we wanted and then often turned up early/late.

We have only ever had to pay the difference between the booked tcket and that particular crossing price if there was any.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Hi

If you are booking with Tesco deals, I would say go for the tunnel. If you are paying cash, I would go with P&O, booking a return, but you can always amend the crossing. Study their website though for amendment charges etc.

Russell


----------

